# Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! NEW 1 MONTH PICS!



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are some new pics of Catydid's :kidblue: :kidred: .
They have super long legs, and are big!
The buckling weighed 10 pounds and the doeling weighed 9 pounds.

What would you call their colors?

Please critique them as much as you can (I don't know how much you can see when they are newborns).
I would like to know if the doeling is worth keeping or selling also.

I don't like the buckling's front legs, they look too straight to me, for some reason. :scratch: 
His front pasterns are too straight up and down, you think so?

The Buckling:





































The Doeling:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

They are Cute....


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Awww so cute I just love those stick legs LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Cute!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

One word...ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

The babies are doing great! They make such tiny baby noises still! So cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

I LOVE THAT GIRL!!!(whisperIWantThatGirlwhisper)
Both so adorable. See what you mean about the buckling, but they still seem so irresistible.

The girl seems brisket-less, but otherwise nice, good topline, nice legs.  
I'd call her a keeper, but its your call  If my girl doesn't have a girl, i'd take her off your hands if you werent so far away.

AND because I am me, What names are you thinking?


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Very Sassy,..congrats!


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Thanks!
We were thinking of Cricket for the doeling, and Skeeter for the buckling. We haven't decided yet.
But we wanted their names to go with Catydid their mom. A katydid is a bug, so maybe bug names..

Anyone have any bug/insect names?

The doeling is so adventurous and bold, a little sassy too; and the buckling is so sweet and loves to cuddle, he's more calm than his sister.

Yeah, they don't have much of a brisket, but they are all legs!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Oh they are SO cute! I love their coloring! And I love Cricket for a little doe's name -- very cute and goes with her momma's name 

Let's see -- other bug type names: Ladybug, Junebug (but then, it's not June yet...), Firefly, Grasshopper (for a buckling), BeetleJuice (not an actual bug, but could be cute if it fits his personality), Dragonfly, Skeeter (oh! You already have that one :laugh: )

Hope this is helpful -- what cuties they are!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Oh they are SO cute! I love their coloring! And I love Cricket for a little doe's name -- very cute and goes with her momma's name 

Let's see -- other bug type names: Ladybug, Junebug (but then, it's not June yet...), Firefly, Grasshopper (for a buckling), BeetleJuice (not an actual bug, but could be cute if it fits his personality), Dragonfly, Skeeter (oh! You already have that one :laugh: )

Hope this is helpful -- what cuties they are!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Just adorable!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

You just tapped into my favorite subject haha
Love the theme too!

Aphid
Bumble Bee
Honey Bee
Butterfly
Spittlebug
Stink Bug
Water Strider
Army Ant
Yellow Jacket
Sand Wasp
Termite
Scorpion
Caterpillar
Firefly
Tiger Moth
Moth
Inchworm
Painted Lady
Silkworm
Swallowtail Butterfly
Praying Mantis
Grasshopper
Dragonfly
Damselfly
LaceWing
Tarantula

Bug names that aren't actually bugs:
Love Bug
Baby Bug
Jitter Bug

Itd be cute if they were matched twin names, Like
Dragonfly/Damselfly
Bumble Bee/Honey Bee
Moth/Butterfly

I've got more haha


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*



DavyHollow said:


> You just tapped into my favorite subject haha
> Love the theme too!
> 
> I've got more haha


LOL!!! :ROFL:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Catydid's Twins Are Finally Here! New Dried-Off Pics!*

Aww, I like Firefly also for the girl...can't decide...


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Here are some new pics of Cricket and Skeeter. 
Please critique as much as you can.

Cob Cottage Jada Cricket





































Cob Cottage Jade Skeeter


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Forgot to mention...they both have turned into broken smoky two-tone chamoises, instead of regular chamoises. Their front color is a shade lighter than their rear color.
Easy to see on Cricket, but harder on Skeeter.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG!!!! Cricket is just GORGEOUS!!!!!! I totally love her   She's just so pretty and stylish


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like how they both have grown ....both have nice long, level toplines with a sharp wither. Briskets aren't bad but could have a bit more extension.

I see what you mean by the bucklings front legs, they don't look bad but there is a difference in how he looks compared with his sister.

Both are very nice looking kids!


----------

